# Exo Terra stand PT 2627 in UK?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi i want to get the black exo terra stand for my 45 x 45 x 60cm terrarium, but cant find it anywhere in the UK only in US.
Anyone know where i can find one please?

If I cant get it from UK, Please can i get some suggestions on any US online shops that could post to me in England.
Many thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Try these ANTSTORE - Ameisenshop - Ameisen - EX formicarium cupboard 46x46x80 cm - black - PT2627 Hagen who make Exo Terra are German so it should be cheaper to buy from Europe.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks alot : victory: just what i was looking for.

@£85 tho :gasp: costs almost as much as the tank :lol2:
is there any other online store you know of?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to be honest mate i just googled it and went for the none US sites. 
You could probably have one build to look identical to it or more to your spec, just have a word with one of the viv builders (Volly is one) and see what they'll do.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

have a word with volly, he builds vivs etc and could easily knock you something up like this.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Just ask your local pet shop to give you a price im sure they can order one in
If not i will be making a order next month from hagen & i will find out a price:2thumb:


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

I can get hold of them second but excellent condition for 60.


----------

